# Migrate operating system (server 2003) to server 2008 without data loss ?



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

I currently run Server 2003 and I am wanting to upgrade to server 2008. Is there any software that would allow me to backup my current operating system and data to an image and then load that image back onto the newly installed server 2008 ? I use Acronis True Image Echo Server to back up my servers and that backs everything up to an image so that whenever I have a problem I can just load it back on and it loads the whole OS and data. Just wondered if anyone knew if it was possible to do the same kind of thing but onto a different operating system ?


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

There is plenty of information on this at MS, but it can be hard to follow. I've used these products before http://www.sbsmigration.com/pages/204/. They have an upfront cost, but the step-by-step guidelines are well worth the investment figuring the cost of a MS support ticket.

Kevin


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure what you are trying to do here, sounds more like you want to merge 2003 into 2008. What are you trying not to lose? Why not just back up to an image with Acronis and do an in place upgrade.


----------

